# Omelette



## Lisa glass (Feb 17, 2017)

any tips on something different to put in an omelette thanks


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 17, 2017)

Hmmm I like chicken, ham, mushrooms, chives, you can put anything in an omelette really  x


----------



## Lisa glass (Feb 17, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Hmmm I like chicken, ham, mushrooms, chives, you can put anything in an omelette really  x


Just fancy something a bit different (-:


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 17, 2017)

I know what you mean I've been having omelette's every Saturday night for weeks now so I'm fed up of them so having a change tomorrow haha hope someone else comes up with some inspiration for you if you like spices etc throw some chillies in or garlic, curry powder x


----------



## Lisa glass (Feb 17, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> I know what you mean I've been having omelette's every Saturday night for weeks now so I'm fed up of them so having a change tomorrow haha hope someone else comes up with some inspiration for you if you like spices etc throw some chillies in or garlic, curry powder x


Yea guess that could work well .. mite have to try that .. thanks !


----------



## grovesy (Feb 17, 2017)

I have not done it without an omelette but I have put chilli flakes in scrambled egg to give it a bit of omph


----------



## Lisa glass (Feb 17, 2017)

grovesy said:


> I have not done it without an omelette but I have put chilli flakes in scrambled egg to give it a bit of omph





grovesy said:


> I have not done it without an omelette but I have put chilli flakes in scrambled egg to give it a bit of omph


sounds good


----------



## Lilian (Feb 17, 2017)

I buy crispy fried salad onions and I sprinkle a few of those inside with some chopped up crispy bacon and find it very tasty for a change.      Have you tried making an omelette similar to  canaloni.      Roll them round savoury mince, put in oven dish with some home made tomato sauce and top with some cheese sauce, or just grated cheese over the top to brown.

Another is to make it like a spanish omelette with vegetables of your choice with ham or other meat if you wish and cheese if so desired.     When cooked it can be served cold as well with salad.    Also good for picnics or packed lunches.


----------



## Ditto (Feb 17, 2017)

Yummy, me and son are now discussing omelettes. We never think to have one.


----------



## Lisa glass (Feb 17, 2017)

Lilian said:


> I buy crispy fried salad onions and I sprinkle a few of those inside with some chopped up crispy bacon and find it very tasty for a change.      Have you tried making an omelette similar to  canaloni.      Roll them round savoury mince, put in oven dish with some home made tomato sauce and top with some cheese sauce, or just grated cheese over the top to brown.
> 
> Another is to make it like a spanish omelette with vegetables of your choice with ham or other meat if you wish and cheese if so desired.     When cooked it can be served cold as well with salad.    Also good for picnics or packed lunches.


This sounds amazing !! (-:


----------



## Lilian (Feb 17, 2017)

You can use omelettes like lasagne, and if you roll them up tight, then cut through to get strips and can use like pasta.


----------



## Lisa glass (Feb 17, 2017)

Lilian said:


> You can use omelettes like lasagne, and if you roll them up tight, then cut through to get strips and can use like pasta.


Thank u for the ideas (-:


----------



## Dave W (Feb 17, 2017)

Smoked salmon is rather nice.


----------



## weecee (Feb 17, 2017)

I use anything that is leftover,  even leftover sauteed cabbage and leeks. Goes well in omelette with some cheese and tastes lovely


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 18, 2017)

A Tuna omelette. Half a tin & taste nice !


----------



## Lisa glass (Feb 18, 2017)

HOBIE said:


> A Tuna omelette. Half a tin & taste nice !


Does it really never would put that in omelette!!


----------



## grovesy (Feb 18, 2017)

Lisa glass said:


> Does it really never would put that in omelette!!


Niether would I, though I prefer salmon to tuna.


----------



## Lisa glass (Feb 18, 2017)

grovesy said:


> Niether would I, though I prefer salmon to tuna.


Yea same !!


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 18, 2017)

I love an omelette, I tend to have ham, cheese, tomato and onion.


----------



## Lisa glass (Feb 18, 2017)

Stitch147 said:


> I love an omelette, I tend to have ham, cheese, tomato and onion.


Yea I do to just wanted something bit different ! (-:


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 18, 2017)

Lisa glass said:


> Does it really never would put that in omelette!!


Try it !   You will not know till you have ?


----------



## Lisa glass (Feb 18, 2017)

HOBIE said:


> Try it !   You will not know till you have ?


Worth ago !


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 18, 2017)

Lisa are you a diabetic ? it does not say.  Please have a go because very few carbs in it & reasonably healthy.


----------



## Lisa glass (Feb 18, 2017)

HOBIE said:


> Lisa are you a diabetic ? it does not say.  Please have a go because very few carbs in it & reasonably healthy.


Yes I am type 2


----------



## Ginger (Feb 19, 2017)

Lisa, you could mix your filling with some chipotle paste for a nice kick. Thats what i am planning for my next omelette.  Am also thinking about adding some grated cheese and folding the omelette and make-believing its a quesadilla.  I miss quesadillas.


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 19, 2017)

Lisa glass said:


> Yes I am type 2


Less carbs is good Lisa. , You may need to change your registration details.


----------



## john pardo (Feb 20, 2017)

Put pancheta or chorizo in it


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 20, 2017)

john pardo said:


> Put pancheta or chorizo in it


Even mushrooms


----------



## booo266 (Aug 2, 2019)

I put ham, mushrooms, tomatoes and cheese.
Fluffy Omelette - https://club.cooking/recipe/fluffy-omelette/
Really good.


----------



## Lilian (Aug 2, 2019)

I often make "Spanish" style omelettes with left over cooked vegetables e.g. cauliflower, broccoli, green beans (chopped up a bit), slices of cooked sausage, bits of bacon, bits of chicken.    I make a nice thick one with 6-8 eggs the night before.   In fridge over night when cold, otherwise it gets wet, slice like a cake,  and take it with me if I need to take a packed lunch anywhere, as well as eaten for a meal whatever time of day.    It helps if when it fridge it is first covered with kitchen paper to absorb any condensation.


----------



## Granny72 (Aug 3, 2019)

Lilian said:


> I often make "Spanish" style omelettes with left over cooked vegetables e.g. cauliflower, broccoli, green beans (chopped up a bit), slices of cooked sausage, bits of bacon, bits of chicken.    I make a nice thick one with 6-8 eggs the night before.   In fridge over night when cold, otherwise it gets wet, slice like a cake,  and take it with me if I need to take a packed lunch anywhere, as well as eaten for a meal whatever time of day.    It helps if when it fridge it is first covered with kitchen paper to absorb any condensation.


Lillian. Do you eat the whole thing the next day?  How many eggs are we allowed? (Yep I am new to all this)


----------



## Lilian (Aug 3, 2019)

No, @Granny72, not all at once in those proportions, although it also depends on how much filling.   But I can eat half.     Obviously you can change the proportions but it is more substantial done thick (perhaps a smaller pan), than thin slices.    Do not be frightened of eating eggs (unless you have a medical condition which limits them), they are a good source of protein and fat.    In my case they are one of the foods where my body sets it's own limit.   Don't forget the variety of herbs and spices that can be used with it as well.


----------



## Browser (Aug 9, 2019)

Lillian, I really like the sound of your use of omelette for pasta dishes. While I still prefer and eat wholewheat pasta in small portions, the idea of a savoury substitute ( away from the usual veggie alternatives ) sounds good.


----------



## Type2darren (Aug 10, 2019)

Mozzarella and spinach 
Just had one!
Lush


----------



## Nomad722 (Aug 12, 2019)

Anybody tried to make an omelette the Spanish way?  I used to have Spanish land-lady but could never emulate the way she made it.


----------



## rebrascora (Aug 12, 2019)

Potatoes are the issue with Spanish omelettes I would guess, as they are a principal ingredient of Frittata. The main purpose of us diabetics having omelettes is that it is a very low carb meal. Once you add potatoes, it doesn't have that benefit anymore.


----------

